# Showlines in Schutzhund?



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has seen showlines in schutzhund and how did they compare to woeking lines..I have an 11 month old west german showlines and I had a basic test done on her at a club and she did quite well...I've been looking to get her into it and joining a club once summers over (arizona heat is to much). I'm wondering if I'm better off waiting til I get a czech working pup in the future if I'm going to invest the time and money?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

go with her, learn about the sport, your training skills will be improved as you go along. Investing time and money is a given regardless of the lines. If you want to compete at the higher levels, maybe going with a working line can get you there faster,but you will learn alot working with the current dog you have. 
Do a search here or read the threads in the IPO forum about the differences, there are many, many threads with info on it.
I trained at a club with many SL's and WL's(as well as other breeds) Many of the SL's are great dogs, though the power isn't always as evident as you see in the WL's when it comes to the protection phase. Bungee is used often in the long bite and the dogs aren't as powerful in the guarding.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Learn on the first one, so you have a better understanding on the second dog. (Really, human moms should have their second baby first--you know what you are doing the second time around!)

I am in a club and I have a WGSL. I am the one that needs training as I have never done this before. My guy will progress (I am not saying excel) because he has the drives. I need the training.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd go in now. You'll need to learn and 'catch-up' to your dog soon enough.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I agree, no harm in going in now. Even if the dog turns out now to have the aptitude for the more advanced work, it will certainly enhance your relationship with your dog, the dog's obedience, and you will get a lot of invaluable practice to avoid making the same mistakes with a higher drive pup that might prove more demanding.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I would NEVER want the perfect sport dog as my first sport dog. You're going to make tons of mistakes with the dog, and never get as far as you will with your second or third or forth sport dog simply because you're new and don't know what you're doing. The first dog is really a learning dog, so just go for it


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lots of discussion about this very thing , recently, which is why you may not get much response - here it is http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ow-often-show-line-dogs-taught-bite-work.html


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

For what it's worth... My first gsd was a wl pet with great protection drives and pretty much just the right dog for a newbie to get to know gsd's with. We thought since the first one was such a great dog that another one from the same breeder would be the way to go. We got what my family called the DFH (Dog From ****), strong Czech/WL lines and a motor that won't stop ever.. (Even after a litter, neutering and 7 years of very active life...) A nationally known trainer said that she was crazy... We tried Sch.. but with all the things going on in the background with her and us moving to a new area we decided to just make a pet out of her.. She is the queen of the house and after a breeding we kept one of her pups to do Sch. with... Long story and I'm sorry for being so long winded but... I would whole heartedly endorse the recommendations to start now with your current SL dog to learn the sport before you think of buying a high end WL GSD. We bred our crazy to a dog who went to the nationals several years (until he got injured) and got an incredibly smart, hard, quick learning intuitive male pup but.... 
That dog has to go thru my learning curve so thanks to some great teachers in my area I am polishing off a lot of my mistakes to get a sound club dog. Small stuff grows into larger stuff until you see it interfering with your progress. Then you often have to return to ground zero and restart your training..
ie: I can confirm that you will make a lot of mistakes with your first dog no matter how hard you try not to. If I am lucky I will get a 3 with him and some of the minor titles. He currently has his IPO1 but the trial left me with a lot of work to do to feel comfortable with moving on for a 2...
Best of luck to you..

Phil


----------

